# Ukc world hunt elberton ga



## donblfihu (Sep 12, 2017)

Anyone here qualifyied for the hunt, good luck if you are? It's good to see it in ga, move it around. I'm going over there to CensoredCensored and support it.


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 12, 2017)

I wish I still had a coon dog worth takin to town I would probably be goin , what are you packin donblfihu, I have a friend that has a dog qualified but not sure he is gonna make it , good luck


----------



## donblfihu (Sep 13, 2017)

*World hunt*

Not hunting anything, just a dream I had. This was something I hunted night after night to achieve 35 years ago still love to listen to em every once in a while. I wouldn't  pass the opportunity to go if I had a chance  to be in it. Why isn't your friend going to make it.


----------



## Timbo85 (Sep 13, 2017)

They are having their family reunion that wk end , I love to hear em to , I like when they hit a old feed track and have to work it for a good while then roll up with a locate and settle in on it , I hunt curs now mine don't say nothin on track with a coon or squirrel but they don't miss many either , but my young female is a every breath on a hog track she don't mess with deer to much unless she jumps 1 , my male comes rite back to me and tells on her every time she trashes haha


----------



## William McDaniel (Sep 13, 2017)

Got one qualified, but aint gonna make it..............


----------



## donblfihu (Sep 13, 2017)

*World*

William I'd bet you would win it, what's stopping you


----------



## Hogwild80 (Sep 14, 2017)

I got a friend that's hunting a Woodstock dog,I hope he does well


----------



## rocksaw (Sep 20, 2017)

When is this hunt


----------



## Hogwild80 (Sep 22, 2017)

It was Thursday,tonight and tomorrow night


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Sep 24, 2017)

A cross bred walker and bluetick won ? Treed the only coon seen in 2 hours ? Walker men say it isn't so !!!!!!!!!!!!!  Just kidding, congratulation's guys, GOOD JOB SAMBO from South Carolina !


----------



## William McDaniel (Nov 18, 2017)

UKC trying to take it from him now................ whole thing has been up in the air for two months now!


----------



## Throwback (Nov 18, 2017)

William McDaniel said:


> UKC trying to take it from him now................ whole thing has been up in the air for two months now!



Got a link?


----------



## William McDaniel (Nov 23, 2017)

http://forums.ukcdogs.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=928494914


----------



## goose buster (Dec 6, 2017)

Re-hunt all that is affected by false score card invited to re-hunt.
ttps://www.ukcdogs.com/docs/hunting/2017-findings-and-actions-world.pdf
search with Bing.


----------



## Throwback (Dec 6, 2017)

Wow. if that wasn't across the state i'd love to go see the re-hunt.


----------

